# Bringing my puppy home question



## Grissom (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi all,
I have a question regarding when I bring my puppy home. Since I want to do it on a weekend I can pick my pup up two days before he turns 8 weeks. Is that okay or should I wait until the next weekend. I really don't want to wait since I'm just so ready for my new bundle, but I also want to do what's best in the long run. Just wondering if two days shy of 8 weeks is a problem. 

Thanks!! Carol


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

8 weeks is the *earliest* you should get a pup...its actually better for the pup to be with the litter longer.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Grissom said:


> Hi all,
> I have a question regarding when I bring my puppy home. Since I want to do it on a weekend I can pick my pup up two days before he turns 8 weeks. Is that okay or should I wait until the next weekend. I really don't want to wait since I'm just so ready for my new bundle, but I also want to do what's best in the long run. Just wondering if two days shy of 8 weeks is a problem.
> 
> Thanks!! Carol


My breeder wouldn't let me take them 1 day early so I had to wait til 9 weeks for the first one and 8 weeks and 2 days for the second.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I know (reputable) breeders that will let puppies go a day or two early for settling in reasons, etc. It's usually in the best interest of the pup and they've seen no damage done by it. I wouldn't think it'd cause a problem.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I wouldn't worry about it,) 2 days is not going to make a big difference. 

When I got my aussie, it was as you, good for me on a friday and have a weekend, she was 7 weeks old, and the breeder was fine with it) Same with Dodge, he was almost 8 weeks, no problems..Masi I believe was close to 9 weeks because of flight problems, but again, no problem..

Enjoy your new puppy, )


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

2 early is fine.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think 2 days shy of 8 weeks is ok.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I picked Karlo up two days shy of 8 weeks, for the same reason you posted, weekend and it was better for the puppy to transition while I had a few days off.


----------



## Grissom (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies! I went to see my pup yesterday for the first time! He is four weeks old. He is one of twelve so there were a lot of puppies! I had a chance to see Mama and Papa and they were without a doubt, the sweetest, most calm and gentle dogs I have ever seen! This was really my first time up close and personal with a German Shepherd. I was awed. The pups are adorable!! They are getting handled a lot since this is a small breeder. She only has two litters right now and when I went she let me stay for over two hours. She answered all my questions and stayed with me and with the pups the whole time. You could tell she really cared about her Shepherds. 

I still haven't decided if I'm going to pick him up two days shy of 8 weeks or wait until he's almost 9 weeks. He certainly has a lot of litter mates to learn from. I'm leaning towards the 8 weeks as I see they grow so fast! 

I let the litter play all over two blankets that I brought home with the scent. Whew! What a scent! Any other suggestions for me to make his transition easier are welcomed!!

Thanks! Carol


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Grissom said:


> I still haven't decided if I'm going to pick him up two days shy of 8 weeks or wait until he's almost 9 weeks. He certainly has a lot of litter mates to learn from. I'm leaning towards the 8 weeks as I see they grow so fast!


If you're not sure, one thing to ask the breeder is when are the rest of them going home? If they're going home around 8 weeks, that eliminates the main reason to leave him with the litter the extra week as there wouldn't be any littermates for him to learn from.

2 days shy of 8 weeks isn't a problem. 9 weeks isn't a problem. Both are fine for bringing pups home, though personally I would lean toward the 9 weeks. But it depends on if there is any benefit to it and if he'll have good socialization opportunities with his litter as well as outside of it during that extra week. If not, I'd go with a bit shy of 8 weeks and then you can make sure he does get socialized between weeks 8 and 9.


----------



## Grissom (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you Chris. I was just in Ann Arbor this weekend. My daughter graduated from U of M and we were there for an alumni benefit. I had no idea there was a GSD kennel there. When I was looking for a kennel I thought I had found all the kennels close to me. I'm sorry I missed yours!

The breeder did say that most of the pups will be leaving just shy of 8 weeks. I don't know if all of them will, but she did say most. Thanks for bringing that up. -Carol


----------

